# G.I Joe Battlegrounds



## Dr G.Thumb (Jun 10, 2013)

New Android G.I Joe game has been released (however, not currently in the app store). I grew up on G.I Joes & Transformers so its nice to see them still kicking today. Both the Joe & Transformers games are card based but the art work is just fantastic. 

G.I Joe can be downloaded here... https://www.dropbox.com/s/iy29elnwmqu9t52/gi_joe.apk

Then transfer to your Android device, use file manager to locate and then install. Use code 7TfDR3 once in game and you will receive a free exclusive/rare Stormshadow card.


----------

